# Highway Noise Barriers Are a Lie



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

https://jalopnik.com/highway-noise-barriers-are-a-lie-1827833859












> In theory, noise barriers seem to make sense, since constructing a giant concrete wall between the offending roadway and the property nearby does block some noise just beyond the wall. But acoustics experts say that the problems start after that.
> 
> Have a look at this graphic produced by the Wisconsin Department of Transportation and dug up by Undark in their recent(ish) deep dive on the subject:
> 
> That shows what you might assume, that the greatest beficiaries of the noise barriers are those that are closest to them. More interesting, Undark found, is that, on top of not decreasing noise the farther you live away, the noise barriers might also amplify sounds in those areas as well.


----------

